# Welches Rod Pod?



## Max1994 (30. September 2008)

Hallo,
zurzeit habe ich ein Prologic Tripod leider ist es sehr 
wackelig.
Deshalb möchte ich mir ein neues hochwertigeres Rod Pod 
zulegen das auch einige Jahre halten soll.
Drei Rod Pods kommen für mich in Frage, konnt ihr mir 
eins besonders empfehlen oder mir vom Kauf abraten?

Fox Sky Pod

Cygnet Grand Snyper

Cygnet Multi Pod

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Ich denke ma die Mehrheit wird die das Cygnet grand Snyper empfehlen


----------



## knorken-bert (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

das stimmt ist nur sehr teuer und für das geld und sogar auch billiger gibt es viele viele bessere#6


----------



## Multe (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Es gibt eigentlich nur ein hochwertiges und stabiles Rod Pod nämlich das Seibertpod und nichts anderes. Alle anderen Rod Pods sind nämlich zum größten Teil aus Indien und haben alle irgendwo eine Macke.
Das Seibertpod (www.seibertpod.de) ist ein deutsches Fabrikat und hält von der Verarbeitung her ein ganzes Anglerleben auch bei höchster Beanspruchung.


----------



## Max1994 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi,
vom Aussehen her gefällt mir das Sky Pod am besten ich weis
nur nicht ob es wegen der Plastikclips so lange hält.


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Das Seibert pod siht aus wie der Anaconda High tower xD


----------



## max_hoppus (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Und steht preislich in keinem Verhältnis. Ich würde mir eher n Cygnet Grand Sniper/Multipod holen, als das Seibert. Ist vllt. Made in Germany, aber mittlerweile sind ja fast alle Dinge Made in China, also wen interessiert's? Und nebenbei finde ich den Konstruktionsaufbau vom Seibert nicht sehr gelungen und dazu noch relativ hässlich...aber ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Carras (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hey,

also bitte nicht das Seibert Pod mit dem High Tower von Anaconda vergleichen. Das Seibert spielt in eine andern, viel höheren Liga.

Rod Pods gibt es eigentlich nicht viele, die wirklich gut sind.

Was schon erwähnt wurde:

Von Cygnet, das Grand Snyper oder das Skyscraper Multipod. Das Skyscraper ist z.B. im Highpod Aufbau besser als das Grans Sniper. Und das Skyscraper kann man trotzdem noch ganz flach aufbauen. Preislich sind beide gleichauf. ca. 260 .-€

Dann gibt es von Quantum das Worldchampion Pod. Ist dem Grand Snyper sehr, sehr ähnlich. Preislich auch so um die 250.-€

Eine weiteres wäre das Müller Ultra Pod. Auch dieses ist ein "Nachbau" des Grand Snypers. kostet 280.- €

Dann gibt es noch eine Italienische Schmiede namens "Fishcon". Die haben 3-Bein Pods. 
Die meisten erfahrenen Karpfenangler würden diese auch den Cygnet's bauten vorziehen, da sie wesentlich schneller aufgebaut sind, aber trotzdem sehr stabil sein sollen.
Das Alu Black Pod kostet so um die 240.- €, das Camo Pod kostet um die 300.- €
In Edelstahl gibt’s die Teile auch noch. Die gibt es dann ab ca. 350.- aufwärts.
Die Dreibeine lassen sich halt nicht ganz so flach aufbauen, wie z.B. das Grand Snyper.


Amiaud wäre dann die französische Variante. 
Auch das sind vorwiegend Dreinbeinvarianten. Ein Mini Carpo Inox (Edelstahl) z.B. kostet ca. 400.-€

Das Seibert,…..Jungs,…. das ist Maschinenbau pur…….was stabileres habe ich bislang noch nicht gesehen. Allerdings zum Preis von 600.-€ klar über meinen Vorstellungen.


Alle diese Pods, würde ich einem Fox Skypod oder einem Anaconda Pod vorziehen. Einfach aus der Erfahrung heraus, die mir andere Angler dazu schon geschildert haben.
Ich bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Pod und habe mich diesbezüglich auch ein bisserl informiert.

Ich schwanke derzeit zw. Grand Snyper, Skyscraper oder Fishcon Black Alu Pod.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## hummel. (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

hu,
cygnet multi pod is meine meinung nen andere sagt dir wieder fox sky pod oder sonst was ... wen du ca. 250€ ausgeben kanst dann schau sie dir einfach an und entscheide dich selbst Cygnet Grand Snyper/multi pod, Fox Sky Pod ansonsten gibbet da nich das Anaconda High Tower oder auch das Solar Worldwide da musste aber noch was an geld rauflegen.
Wie gesagt jeder sagt was anderes und wen du danach gehn willst dann muss du einer statistik vertrauen und das würd ich nicht machen 

lg Christian


----------



## zrako (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



hummel. schrieb:


> hu,
> cygnet multi pod is meine meinung nen andere sagt dir wieder fox sky pod oder sonst was ... wen du ca. 250€ ausgeben kanst dann schau sie dir einfach an und entscheide dich selbst Cygnet Grand Snyper/multi pod, Fox Sky Pod ansonsten gibbet da nich das Anaconda High Tower oder auch das Solar Worldwide da musste aber noch was an geld rauflegen.
> Wie gesagt jeder sagt was anderes und wen du danach gehn willst dann muss du einer statistik vertrauen und das würd ich nicht machen
> 
> lg Christian



so siehts aus!


----------



## Hanno (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi! Genau diese Überlegungen hab ich letztens auch alle gehabt, habe mich dann aber für ein Pod von www.rodpod.de entschieden, das Filips Protective Pod. Allerdings werde ich es noch mit einem Zweibeinadapter (gibts auch auf der Seite) aufrüsten, und dort zwei Banksticks anzuschrauben, wenn es die Situation erfordert, so z.B. auf Stegen, wo so ein Tripod doch schon an seine Stabilitätsgrenzen kommt, zumindest, wenn man es "High" stellt... Das ganze sieht dann so aus:


Diese Lösung finde ich am besten, da man einerseits ein Tripod und andererseits auch ein 5-Beiniges Pod fischen kann, ohne zwei verschiedene Pods rumtransportieren zu müssen...!#6
Insgesamt komm ich dann auf eine Summe von ca.295 Euro!
Hanno


----------



## Karpfencrack (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

wenn du genug geld hast nimm dir ein filips pod
sonst würd ich dir das sniper empfählen


----------



## Karpfencrack (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

da war einer schneller


----------



## Hanno (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Stimmt....:vik::q
Also bei Filips gibt es natürlich auch nicht nur, das Protective, sondern auch Modelle wie das High Pod Combi, das dem Fox Sky sehr ähnlich sieht, mit sicherheit aber stabiler und langlebiger ist, als das Fox Modell, da bei Filip keine Plastikteile verbaut werden, sondern nur V2A und Alu...!
Hanno


----------



## Spector (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

geil finde ich hier die Sprüche mit den Plastikteilen an den Fox Pods.....hab vor meinem Skypod fast 8 Jahre das Quattropod von Fox gefischt(mit genau den selben Plastikteilen wie jetzt am Sky) und nie Probleme mit den Plastikteilen gehabt...und ich fische manchmal ein bissel extrem....das Skypod spielt locker in der selben Liga wie die Pods von Cygnet und steht beim Highaufbau, meiner Meinung nach,stabieler als das Snyper....das Skypod ist meinen Meinung nach,das flexibelste Pod in seiner Preisklasse...

am Ende machst Du mit keinem der genannten Pods was falsch...ist halt alles eine Geld und/oder Geschmacksfrage


----------



## gallus (30. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Tach auch,

Edit by Mod.

Macht doch sowas bitte per PN

Bei Interesse meld Dich einfach..


----------



## Max1994 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi,
meine beiden Favoriten sind jetzt ganz klar das Fox Sky Pod und das Cygnet Grand
Snyper.
Meistens fische ich an kleineren Baggerseen mit einem waagerecht aufgebauten 
Rod Pod,deshalb benutze ich ein hochgestelltes Rod Pod nur ca.,einmal im
Jahr an einem grosseren Stausee.
Welches der beiden Pods eignet sich den am besten zum waagerechten Aufbau?
Ausserdem brauche ein paar dreier und ein paar vierer Buzzerbars weil ich an einem Gewässer mit vier Ruten fischen darf an den anderen meistens mit zwei.
Kann man beim Grand Snyper auch beide Grössen von Buzzerbars verwenden,wie
beim Sky Pod?


----------



## Petri (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

bist Du sicher, daß Du nicht waagerecht meinst?




------------------------------------waagerecht

I S
I E
I N
I K
I R
I E
I C
I H
I T


----------



## Hanno (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Ersteinmal eine Frage: Warum schließt du Filips Pods aus? Sind doch super! Allein von den Materialien her sind die besser als das Cygnet/Fox...!?
Und dann noch: Mit "senkrecht" meinst du sicherlich flach aufgebaut, und das heißt richtig gesagt waagerecht!:m
Das Grand Sniper mit all diesen Funktionen inklusive 4er Buzzerbars bekommst du im sogenannten "Extreme" Paket, allerdings musst du dafür in DE ordentlich was hinblättern... Und dann noch eine Frage: Warum legst du deine zwei Ruten dann nicht einfach auf die beiden äußeren Ablagen des 4er Buzzerbars? Dann brauchst du kein 3er zu kaufen... 
Du wirst sicherlich an dem Grand Sniper auch deine Freude haben, aber überlegs dir nochmal: dieses Pod hier:http://www.rodpod.de/_shop/product_info.php?cPath=1_10&products_id=4
hat die gleichen Funktionen, du bekommst es auch mit einer 4er Auflage und es ist "Made in Germany"!
Außerdem gibt es keine Zwischenhändler, die es teurer machen und eine Rücksendung wegen Reparatur (falls jemals eine nötig sein sollte) ist ohne Umwege beim Hersteller und die Reparatur ist auf jeden Fall von einem Fachmann durchgeführt... Außerdem ist das System der Pods wie ein Legokasten in groß, das heißt du kannst das Pod mit allen Gimicks und neuerungen ausstatten, die Filip zu bieten hat! Also schaus dir nochmal genauer an, und entscheide dann, welches du nimmst!#6
Hanno


----------



## Max1994 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi,
ich glaube ich bestelle mir jetzt morgen das Fox Sky Pod .


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

alles bloß nicht das sky nimm das sniper du wirst es sonst bereuen(früher oder später)


----------



## murmeli1965 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Versuchs mal mit Carpsounder.
Hält ein Leben lang, ist unkaputtbar.:vik:

Gruß Oldi


----------



## fantazia (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



Hanno schrieb:


> Ersteinmal eine Frage: Warum schließt du Filips Pods aus? Sind doch super! Allein von den Materialien her sind die besser als das Cygnet/Fox...!?
> Und dann noch: Mit "senkrecht" meinst du sicherlich flach aufgebaut, und das heißt richtig gesagt waagerecht!:m
> Das Grand Sniper mit all diesen Funktionen inklusive 4er Buzzerbars bekommst du im sogenannten "Extreme" Paket, allerdings musst du dafür in DE ordentlich was hinblättern... Und dann noch eine Frage: Warum legst du deine zwei Ruten dann nicht einfach auf die beiden äußeren Ablagen des 4er Buzzerbars? Dann brauchst du kein 3er zu kaufen...
> Du wirst sicherlich an dem Grand Sniper auch deine Freude haben, aber überlegs dir nochmal: dieses Pod hier:http://www.rodpod.de/_shop/product_info.php?cPath=1_10&products_id=4
> ...


Na da hast du den Kollegas aus Karpfen Spezial aber schön alles nachgelabert|rolleyes:q.
http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/thread.php?threadid=17947&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
Das irgendwie wieder so typisch.Das Pod wahrscheinlich noch nie Live gesehen aber alles nachlabern was andere erzählen.
Nicht böse gemeint aber das nervt so an im Internet.Darum geb ich auch garnix mehr darauf was Leute erzählen sondern teste lieber selber.Weiter machen und schönen Abend noch#h.


----------



## Spector (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> alles bloß nicht das sky nimm das sniper du wirst es sonst bereuen(früher oder später)



Köntest Du deine Aussage auch begründen?

@Fantazia

dito....ist hier richtig schlimm geworden....fragt jemand nach ner Rute kommt aus jeder Richtung Chub Outkast....fragt jemand nach einem Pod kommt sofort Snyper....beides feine Sachen...leider gibts gleichwertige oder bessere Sachen für weniger Geld.....geht in einen größeren Angelladen oder auf ne Messe und schaut euch die Teile erstmal an.....da geht nix drüber


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

ja kann ich, ein bekannter kaufte sich letztes jahr eins am anfang wars ja auch ziemlich geil und ich war auch am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen.
aber dann bekam eins der oberen bissanzeiger halterungen einen riss(am buzzbar)
soweit ist das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm aber eines nachts so erzählte er mir wenigstens bekam er einen fullrun als er aus seinem zelt rannte lag seine rute mit einem der teile am boden.
der rute und dem bissanzeiger ist nichts pasiert aber er sagte mir das er sich das pod kein 2mal kaufen würde

ich hab das pod auch schon öfters auf messen gesehen und ein verträter von fox  versicherte mir das es eins der besten pods ist die am markt erhältlich sind  aber nach diesem erlebnis möchte ich das risiko eines fehlkaufes nicht eingehen,das könnt ich mir als schüler auch nicht leisten

zudem ist das sniper um eine gute ecke billiger,nich in österreich und deutschland aber wenn man es aus england bestellt spart man sich schon ein paar schöne kleinteile für die nächste saison.
hier ist beispiels weise ein link von verhältnismäßig billigen snipers : https://www.btowstore.com/epages/St...ds/"The Grand Sniper Range - All Terrain Pod"


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

ich komm mal mit nem world champion rod pod ! am besten schaust du dir einige an und enscheidest welche für dich in frage kommen! ne empfehlung zu geben ist nicht immer einfach da jeder seinen eigenen geschmack hat! das genannte ist meiner meinung sehr gut ( aber nicht gerade preiswert ) aber im unteren segment wirst du mit sicherheit auch einiges finden. wichtig ist eigentlich nur das die ruten auf dem rod sicher liegen , es nicht zu schwer ist , einfach aufzubauen ist und deinem geschmack entspricht!
ob fox oder wie auch immer kommt es nicht drauf an!
schau dir also einige an ( live ) und du wirst finden was du suchst!


grüße
quappe


----------



## fantazia (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> ja kann ich, ein bekannter kaufte sich letztes jahr eins am anfang wars ja auch ziemlich geil und ich war auch am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen.
> aber dann bekam eins der oberen bissanzeiger halterungen einen riss(am buzzbar)
> soweit ist das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm aber eines nachts so erzählte er mir wenigstens bekam er einen fullrun als er aus seinem zelt rannte lag seine rute mit einem der teile am boden.
> der rute und dem bissanzeiger ist nichts pasiert aber er sagte mir das er sich das pod kein 2mal kaufen würde


Wie viele Leute fischen das SkyPod?Und wie oft hast du schon gehört das jemand so ein Problem wie dein Kollege damit hatte?



Und nun lösche den Post hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2210883&postcount=21 am besten gleich wieder|supergri.



Die Qualität im Ab nimmt immer mehr ab.Darum sind auch viele die wirklich viel Plan haben net mehr hier sondern in anderen Foren anzutreffen.


----------



## CKlein (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> ja kann ich, ein bekannter kaufte sich letztes jahr eins am anfang wars ja auch ziemlich geil und ich war auch am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen.
> aber dann bekam eins der oberen bissanzeiger halterungen einen riss(am buzzbar)
> soweit ist das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm aber eines nachts so erzählte er mir wenigstens bekam er einen fullrun als er aus seinem zelt rannte lag seine rute mit einem der teile am boden.
> der rute und dem bissanzeiger ist nichts pasiert aber er sagte mir das er sich das pod kein 2mal kaufen würde
> ...



Hat denn die Bestellung aus England reibungslos geklappt? Wie lange hat es denn von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung gedauert? Der Preis ist ja trotz Auslandszuschlag wirklich top (ca. 192 € inkl. Transport):m. Macht der Zoll keine Probleme?|krach: Hier wird ja teure Ware verschickt.


----------



## Hanno (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Entschuldige bitte!
Ich bin halt überzeugt von dem Produkt und habe nur sachen "nachgelabert", die mit Praxis zu tun haben, sondern die Möglichkeiten der Erweiterung und der Reparatur aufgezählt! Außerdem solltest du bedenken, dass nicht jeder im Karpfen-Spezial angemeldet ist, Fantazia!
Desweiteren habe ich ihm in keinsterweise das Pod aufgezwungen o.Ä., sondern bloß gesagt, dass er es sich noch einmal genauer angucken solle und dann nochmal nachdenken solle... 
Aber es soll ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er nimmt, was ich ja auch schon von vornherein gesagt hab...#h
Also keinen Grund zur Aufregung, immer cool bleiben!:g#h
Hanno


----------



## fantazia (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



Hanno schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte!
> Ich bin halt überzeugt von dem Produkt und habe nur sachen "nachgelabert", die mit Praxis zu tun haben, sondern die Möglichkeiten der Erweiterung und der Reparatur aufgezählt!


Wie kann man von einem Produkt überzeugt sein was man nur vom hören und sagen kennt aber noch nie Live gesehen hat?Und nachlabern meinte ich weil deine Wortwahl fast identisch mit dem geschriebenen im Karpfen Spezial Forum ist.Kommt halt bisschen komisch rüber wenn du das dort gelesene fast 1zu1 hier postest.Und aufregen tu ich mich wegen sowas nicht.Finde es eher lustig:q.


----------



## Max1994 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi,
ich werde mir die Pods mal anschauen und dann entscheiden welches ich nehme.


----------



## G-hunter (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Ich finde der Grand Snypers hat was und ich habe zwar nur den nachbau aber das ja egal der nachbau hat mich 150 € gekostet aber er hält was er verspricht


----------



## Hanno (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Also... Das ist das letzte, was ich dazu sagen will, Fantazia: Mit überzeugt meinte ich, dass ich von der Herstellung, den Materialien usw. überzeugt bin! Ich habe ja auch schon gesagt, dass sich mein Post NICHT auf eigene Praxiserfahrung bezieht, sondern halt auf oben genannte Punkte!
Hanno


----------



## singer (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

@ CKlein

Schon einmal etwas von EU gehört???


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hey also ich hab das Ultimate Culture Adjusta Pod

siehe:
http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoer/rutenhalter/rod-pods/ultimate-culture-adjusta-pod--1470de.html

bin eigentlich sehr zu frieden. Aber ich denke es gibt noch wesentlich stielere rodpods. Ich rede hier von den Pods, die 4 Standbeine haben wie folgendes:

http://www.1a-vogtland.de/Marken-Vierbein-Rod-Pod-Rutenauflage-Angler-A104789_c4-22-59_p1930_x2.htm

selbstverständlich von nem Markenhersteller.

Ich habe mit meinem bis jetzt öffter das Problem gehabt, dass der Boden etwas härter ist, was dazu führt, dass durch den schlechten winkel der Standbeine das Rodpod nie etwas fest gedrückt werden kann, da so vll. die Füße abkrachen würden. Bei der Variante von Rod Pod die ich oben gezeigt habe ist dass allerdings kein Problem.

mfg Nico


----------



## Maikel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Fox ist super habe es schon ein paar Jahre sogar auf Waller steht es wie ne eins wenn man die Füße mit den Herringen kauft.
Das Plastik ist doch gar nicht kaputt zu bekommen wenn ihr es nicht gerade aus dem 3.Stock werft.


----------



## Max1994 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hallo,
ich hab mir beide Pods angeschaut und mir gefielen beide sehr gut.
Das Grand Snyper von einem Kumpel hat Schäden am Lack er sagte er würde sich
lieber das Sky Pod holen weil beide gleich gut stehen und das Sky Pod besseren Lack hat.
Das Sky Pod konnte ich mir nur neu anschauen und es gefiel mir von der 
Qualität her besser aber ich weiss nicht wie es nach ein paar Jahren in
Gebrauch aussieht,die Plastikclips sehen neu recht stabil aus.
Hält das Sky Pod im normalem Gebrauch besser oder schlechter als das Grand
Snyper?


----------



## Spector (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

keine Angst wegen der Plastikteile am Skypod...hatte die selben Verschlüsse an meinem Quattro(das ich fast 8 Jahre gefischt habe)......das einzige Manko am Skypod ist die Transporttasche.....die finde ich nicht sooo pralle...ansonsten nehmen sich Snyper und Sky nicht viel.......meiner Meinung nach steht das Skypod besser,wenn Du mit steil aufgestellten Ruten fischt...alles andere ist Geschmackssache:q


----------



## G-hunter (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Cygnet Grand Snyper und wenns der nach bau ist aber er hält ^^


----------



## Carras (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*



Spector schrieb:


> dito....ist hier richtig schlimm geworden....fragt jemand nach ner Rute kommt aus jeder Richtung Chub Outkast....fragt jemand nach einem Pod kommt sofort Snyper....beides feine Sachen...leider gibts gleichwertige oder bessere Sachen für weniger Geld.....geht in einen größeren Angelladen oder auf ne Messe und schaut euch die Teile erstmal an.....da geht nix drüber


 
Ja, das hab ich auch schon festgestellt.



fantazia schrieb:


> Die Qualität im Ab nimmt immer mehr ab.Darum sind auch viele die wirklich viel Plan haben net mehr hier sondern in anderen Foren anzutreffen.


 


Auch das habe ich schon festgestellt.


@Cklein
Aber noch was zum Sniper, direkt aus GB:

Das Sniper Deluxe kostet da: 180 pfd., das sind ca. 229.-€
Dann noch nen Versand von 20 -25 € drauf rechnen. Da bist Du bei 250.- bis 255.-€

Also wirklich etwas gespart,.. ist da nicht. Bei Carp-World.de gibts das Sniper in der selben Ausstattung für 259.-€

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Max1994 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi,
ich nehme jetzt das Fox Sky Pod.


----------



## Max1994 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

'Hi,
bekommt man das Sky Pod in irgenteinem Shop noch unter 279 Euro?


----------



## Maaartins (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

SKy Pod! 
Ich muss sagen von der Flexibilität und vom Stand her ist das Teil absolut genial. Auch das Aussehen macht was her  . Von der Qualität her hatte ich nur mit den Verstiftungen an den Beinen nicht aber mit irgendwelchen Verschlüssen. Was die Stifte an geht, reicht aber schon ein Tropfen guten Kontaktklebers um sie zu fixieren oder Man biegt und kürzt sich n 3er Nagel... Ansonsten ist das Teil vom feinsten.


----------



## bennie (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

bis auf die klobige mittelstange


----------



## Max1994 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Weis wirklich keiner wo es das Sky Pod billiger gibt?


----------



## zrako (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-SKY-POD-3-RU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

immerhin 1 € gespart^^


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hallo, 

besitze das Fox Horizon Pod und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Für die Flussangelei habe ich mir ein Drei-Bein High Pod angeschafft und es steht wie ne eins, wenn ich es mit einer Schnur und nem Häring im Boden verankere. 

Ich denke mal wie sind aus dem "Gute-Pods-Gibts_nur-Von-Firma-XY"-Zeitalter raus. In letzter Zeit bin ich lediglich mit Bank Sticks und Buzzer Bars losgezogen und musste mich wundern, wie flexibel ich damit eigentlich bin. Ok, im Fluss keine Chance, aber ich habs probiert. 

Kauf Dir das Horizon Pod von Fox, zwei Sturmstangen und die Schlammfüsse, und dann haste füe ca. 180,-€ gesamt nen Pod, dass es mit wesentlich teureren Modellen aufnehmen kann. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Yoshi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hallo, will auch noch kurz meinen Senf dazugeben#h.
Also ich selbst brauche kein Pod, fisch nur mit einem Goal-Post, aber die Jungs bei uns am See, haben fast alle das Mustang-Pod von Carpsounder in "Betrieb". Das Teil ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Max1994 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi,
das Carpsounder Pod sagt mir nicht zu für den Preis bekommt man besseres.


----------



## asuselite (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hey Leute,

falls jemand noch eine neues Rod Pod sucht würd ich ihm empfehlen mal noch ein paar Monate zu warten denn demnächst wird Fox seine neuen Pod´s vorstellen. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit die was taugen aber es soll eine überarbeitete Version des Sky Pods kommen was um die 300 Euro liegen soll. Auch soll ein neues Dreibein kommen das bei etwa 180 Euronen liegen soll. Wäre ja vielleicht was.
Hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderen helfen!

Gruß Simon!#h


----------



## Max1994 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Rod Pod?*

Hi asuselite,
danke für die Info ich werde dann mit dem Kauf des Sky Podes noch warten.
Ab wann kommen die Rod Pods denn auf den Markt?
Gibt es schon Bilder davon?


----------

